# Exam credit



## jcliffor (Nov 18, 2009)

Would you consider this exam expanded problem focused or Detailed, how would you count the -e/c/c, would you give one point or two?

CTA- one point
RRR- one point
Soft NT/ND/BS+- one point
-e/c/c- two points
Total= 5 points (detailed exam).


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 18, 2009)

*what is -e/c/c?*

Sorry, but I have no idea what you mean by "-e/c/c."

That being said, in order to get a DETAILED exam  ... for 1997 guidelines you need at least 2 bullets from *each *of 6 areas/systems -* OR-* at least 12 bullets from 2 or more systems.

For 1995 guidelines you need an expanded exam of the affected area/system plus other related systems. 

I have no idea what you counted for your "points."  If you post the actual exam documentation we can help you.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jcliffor (Nov 19, 2009)

That is the entire exam, inpatient follow up visit
cta-clear to ausculation
rrr-regular rate and rhythm
soft nt/nd bs+- soft non-tender,non-distended, bowels sounds +
-edema/cyanosis/clubbing


----------



## jcliffor (Nov 19, 2009)

Also we use 95 guidelines


----------



## SuzanBerman (Nov 19, 2009)

You can use whichever guideline is most beneficial. I've outlined what I get for this exam here:

CTA- RESPIRATORY
RRR- CARDIOVASCULAR
Soft NT/ND/BS+- GASTROINTESTINAL
-e/c/c- CARDIOVASCULAR

I'm going with Expanded Problem Focused. There is not enough information about the problem area.

Suzan


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 20, 2009)

*-e/c/c*

Under 1997 guidelines you would have 2 bullets for 
*-e/c/c*

Clubbing & cynosis are covered as one bullet in the musculoskeletal system
Edema is covered as one bullet in the cardiovascular system.

Regardless, I agree with Suzan ... this is an EPF exam.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jcliffor (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your input, I agree as well that it is EPF but needed additional input. Thank you


----------

